
SOPA bill victory Go Daddy folds. Blogs - pbjorklund
http://blogs.computerworld.com/19483/sopa_bill_victory_go_daddy_folds
======
dangrossman
That was 4 days ago, and nobody finds it authentic. There's plenty of
discussion on more recent HN threads.

